# spamassassin problem

## concord

mail server=postfix + courier-imap + amavisd-new + clamav + spamassassin.

one real domain1 + one virtual domain2.

user1@domain1 can send mail to user2@domain2. but no x-spam on leter head.

user2@domain2 can send mail to user1@domain1 with correct x-spam mark on head.

All users in lan can sent mail to internet. But no messages can be received from outside. 

tail /var/log/messages:

......Blocked SPAM.....

It is looks like all mails form outside have been blocked.

So, what shall I do?

----------

## lnxz

Impossible to say, unless you provide more info.

----------

## concord

#amavisd debug

Jul  9 04:01:30 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: starting.  /usr/sbin/amavisd at mail.ecomate.com.cn amavisd-new-2.3.3 (20050822), Unicode aware

Jul  9 04:01:30 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: user=, EUID: 0 (0);  group=, EGID: 0 12 11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0 (0 12 11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0)

Jul  9 04:01:30 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Perl version               5.008008

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: INFO: no optional modules: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DomainKeys Mail::DomainKeys::Header Mail::DomainKeys::Message Mail::DomainKeys::Policy Mail::DomainKeys::Signature Mail::DomainKeys::Key Mail::DomainKeys::Key::Public Crypt::OpenSSL::RSA auto::Crypt::OpenSSL::RSA::_new auto::Crypt::OpenSSL::RSA::DESTROY auto::Crypt::OpenSSL::RSA::load_public_key auto::Crypt::OpenSSL::RSA::new_public_key IP::Country::Fast

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Net::Server: 2006/07/09-04:01:31 Amavis (type Net::Server::PreForkSimple) starting! pid(9265)

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Net::Server: Binding to UNIX socket file /var/amavis/amavisd.sock using SOCK_STREAM

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Net::Server: Binding to TCP port 10024 on host 127.0.0.1

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Net::Server: Setting gid to "441 441"

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Net::Server: Setting uid to "104"

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Net::Server: Setting up serialization via flock

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module Amavis::Conf        2.043

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module Archive::Tar        1.28

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module Archive::Zip        1.16

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module BerkeleyDB          0.27

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module Compress::Zlib      1.41

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module Convert::TNEF       0.17

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module Convert::UUlib      1.06

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module DBD::mysql          2.9007

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module DBI                 1.50

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module DB_File             1.814

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module IO::Socket::INET6   2.51

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module MIME::Entity        5.417

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module MIME::Parser        5.417

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module MIME::Tools         5.417

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module Mail::Header        1.67

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module Mail::Internet      1.67

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module Mail::SPF::Query    1.998

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module Mail::SpamAssassin  3.001003

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module Net::Cmd            2.26

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module Net::DNS            0.53

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module Net::SMTP           2.29

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module Net::Server         0.88

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module Razor2::Client::Version 2.81

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module Time::HiRes         1.86

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Module Unix::Syslog        0.100

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Amavis: :Very Happy: B code    loaded

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Amavis::Cache code loaded

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: SQL base code      loaded

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: SQL::Log code      NOT loaded

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: SQL::Quarantine    NOT loaded

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Lookup::SQL  code  loaded

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Lookup::LDAP code  NOT loaded

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: AM.PDP prot  code  loaded

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: SMTP-in prot code  loaded

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: ANTI-VIRUS code    loaded

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: ANTI-SPAM  code    loaded

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Unpackers  code    loaded

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Found $file            at /usr/bin/file

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No $dspam,             not using it

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Internal decoder for .mail

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Internal decoder for .asc

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Internal decoder for .uue

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Internal decoder for .hqx

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Internal decoder for .ync

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Found decoder for    .F    at /usr/bin/unfreeze

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Found decoder for    .Z    at /bin/gzip -d

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Internal decoder for .gz

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Found decoder for    .gz   at /bin/gzip -d (backup, not used)

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Found decoder for    .bz2  at /bin/bzip2 -d

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No decoder for       .lzo  tried: lzop -d

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No decoder for       .rpm  tried: rpm2cpio.pl, rpm2cpio

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Found decoder for    .cpio at /bin/cpio

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Found decoder for    .tar  at /bin/cpio

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Internal decoder for .tar  (backup, not used)

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Found decoder for    .deb  at /usr/bin/ar

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Internal decoder for .zip

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Found decoder for    .rar  at /usr/bin/unrar

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Found decoder for    .arj  at /usr/bin/unarj

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Found decoder for    .arc  at /usr/bin/arc

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Found decoder for    .zoo  at /usr/bin/zoo

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Found decoder for    .lha  at /usr/bin/lha

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Found decoder for    .cab  at /usr/bin/cabextract

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No decoder for       .tnef tried: tnef

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Internal decoder for .tnef

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Found decoder for    .exe  at /usr/bin/unrar; /usr/bin/lha; /usr/bin/unarj

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Using internal av scanner code for (primary) ClamAV-clamd

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: KasperskyLab AVP - aveclient

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: KasperskyLab AntiViral Toolkit Pro (AVP)

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: KasperskyLab AVPDaemonClient

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: CentralCommand Vexira (new) vascan

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: H+BEDV AntiVir or the (old) CentralCommand Vexira AntivirusJul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: Command AntiVirus for Linux

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: Symantec CarrierScan via Symantec CommandLineScanner

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: Symantec AntiVirus Scan Engine

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: F-Secure Antivirus

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: CAI InoculateIT

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: CAI eTrust Antivirus

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: MkS_Vir for Linux (beta)

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: MkS_Vir daemon

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: ESET Software NOD32

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: ESET Software NOD32 - Client/Server Version

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: Norman Virus Control v5 / Linux

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: Panda Antivirus for Linux

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: NAI McAfee AntiVirus (uvscan)

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: VirusBuster

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: CyberSoft VFind

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: Ikarus AntiVirus for Linux

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No primary av scanner: BitDefender

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Found secondary av scanner ClamAV-clamscan at /usr/bin/clamscan

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No secondary av scanner: FRISK F-Prot Antivirus

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No secondary av scanner: Trend Micro FileScanner

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No secondary av scanner: drweb - DrWeb Antivirus

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: No secondary av scanner: KasperskyLab kavscanner

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Creating db in /var/amavis/db/; BerkeleyDB 0.27, libdb 4.2

Jul  9 04:01:31 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: SpamControl: initializing Mail::SpamAssassin

Jul  9 04:01:40 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: SpamControl: done

Jul  9 04:01:40 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Net::Server: Beginning prefork (4 processes)

Jul  9 04:01:40 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Net::Server: Starting "4" children

Jul  9 04:01:40 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9270]: Net::Server: Child Preforked (9270)

Jul  9 04:01:40 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9269]: Net::Server: Child Preforked (9269)

Jul  9 04:01:41 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9269]: TIMING [total 20 ms] - bdb-open: 20 (100%)100, rundown: 0 (0%)100

Jul  9 04:01:41 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Net::Server: Parent ready for children.

Jul  9 04:01:41 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9270]: TIMING [total 75 ms] - bdb-open: 75 (100%)100, rundown: 0 (0%)100

Jul  9 04:01:41 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9271]: Net::Server: Child Preforked (9271)

Jul  9 04:01:41 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9271]: TIMING [total 20 ms] - bdb-open: 20 (100%)100, rundown: 0 (0%)100

Jul  9 04:01:41 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9272]: Net::Server: Child Preforked (9272)

Jul  9 04:01:41 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9272]: TIMING [total 18 ms] - bdb-open: 18 (100%)100, rundown: 0 (0%)100

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9265]: Net::Server: 2006/07/09-04:02:09 Server closing!

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9269]: child_finish_hook: invoking DESTROY methods

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9269]: Amavis::Lookup::SQL DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9269]: Amavis::Lookup::SQL DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9269]: Amavis::Out::SQL::Connection DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9269]: Amavis::Cache DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9270]: child_finish_hook: invoking DESTROY methods

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9270]: Amavis::Lookup::SQL DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9270]: Amavis::Lookup::SQL DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9270]: Amavis::Out::SQL::Connection DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9270]: Amavis::Cache DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9271]: child_finish_hook: invoking DESTROY methods

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9271]: Amavis::Lookup::SQL DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9271]: Amavis::Lookup::SQL DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9271]: Amavis::Out::SQL::Connection DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9271]: Amavis::Cache DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9272]: child_finish_hook: invoking DESTROY methods

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9272]: Amavis::Lookup::SQL DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9272]: Amavis::Lookup::SQL DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9272]: Amavis::Out::SQL::Connection DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9272]: Amavis::Cache DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9269]: Amavis: :Very Happy: B::SNMP DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9271]: Amavis: :Very Happy: B::SNMP DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:09 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9270]: Amavis: :Very Happy: B::SNMP DESTROY called

Jul  9 04:02:10 mail.ecomate.com.cn /usr/sbin/amavisd[9272]: Amavis: :Very Happy: B::SNMP DESTROY called

# spamassassin -D < test

[9298] dbg: logger: adding facilities: all

[9298] dbg: logger: logging level is DBG

[9298] dbg: generic: SpamAssassin version 3.1.3

[9298] dbg: config: score set 0 chosen.

[9298] dbg: util: running in taint mode? no

[9298] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER START ----

[9298] dbg: message: main message type: text/plain

[9298] dbg: message: parsing normal part

[9298] dbg: message: added part, type: text/plain

[9298] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER END ----

[9298] dbg: dns: is Net::DNS::Resolver available? yes

[9298] dbg: dns: Net::DNS version: 0.53

[9298] dbg: config: using "/etc/mail/spamassassin" for site rules pre files

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/init.pre

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v312.pre

[9298] dbg: config: using "/usr/share/spamassassin" for sys rules pre files

[9298] dbg: config: using "/usr/share/spamassassin" for default rules dir

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/10_misc.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/11_gentoo.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_advance_fee.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_anti_ratware.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_body_tests.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_compensate.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_dnsbl_tests.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_drugs.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_fake_helo_tests.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_head_tests.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_html_tests.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_meta_tests.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_net_tests.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_phrases.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_porn.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_ratware.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_uri_tests.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/23_bayes.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_accessdb.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_antivirus.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_body_tests_es.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_body_tests_pl.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_dcc.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_dkim.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_domainkeys.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_hashcash.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_pyzor.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_razor2.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_replace.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_spf.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_textcat.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_uribl.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_de.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_fr.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_it.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_nl.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_pl.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_pt_br.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/50_scores.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_awl.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_whitelist.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_whitelist_dkim.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_whitelist_spf.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_whitelist_subject.cf

[9298] dbg: config: using "/etc/mail/spamassassin" for site rules dir

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_adult.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_bayes_poison_nxm.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_evilnum0.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_evilnum1.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_genlsubj0.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_genlsubj1.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_genlsubj_eng.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_header0.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_header1.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_header_eng.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_highrisk.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_html0.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_html1.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_html_eng.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_obfu0.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_obfu1.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_oem.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_random.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_ratware.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_specific.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_spoof.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_unsub.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_uri.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_uri0.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_uri1.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_uri_eng.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_whitelist.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/72_sare_bml_post25x.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/72_sare_redirect_post3.0.0.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/99_sare_fraud_post25x.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/antidrug.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/bogus-virus-warnings.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/random.cf

[9298] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf

[9298] dbg: config: using "/root/.spamassassin" for user state dir

[9298] dbg: config: using "/root/.spamassassin/user_prefs" for user prefs file

[9298] dbg: config: read file /root/.spamassassin/user_prefs

[9298] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor from @INC

[9298] dbg: pyzor: network tests on, attempting Pyzor

[9298] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor=HASH(0x8b8a48c)

[9298] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2 from @INC

[9298] dbg: razor2: razor2 is available, version 2.81

[9298] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2=HASH(0x8b98d84)

[9298] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SpamCop from @INC

[9298] dbg: reporter: network tests on, attempting SpamCop

[9298] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SpamCop=HASH(0x8dbec60)

[9298] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL from @INC

[9298] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL=HASH(0x8dce23c)

[9298] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold from @INC

[9298] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold=HASH(0x8dd67e4)

[9298] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject from @INC

[9298] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject=HASH(0x8df954c)

[9298] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEHeader from @INC

[9298] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEHeader=HASH(0x8de5408)

[9298] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags from @INC

[9298] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags=HASH(0x8deaf90)

[9298] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/chkpt\.zdnet\.com\/chkpt\/\w+\/(.*)$/i

[9298] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/www(?:\d+)?\.nate\.com\/r\/\w+\/(.*)$/i

[9298] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/.+\.gov\/(?:.*\/)?externalLink\.jhtml\?.*url=(.*?)(?:&.*)?$/i

[9298] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/redir\.internet\.com\/.+?\/.+?\/(.*)$/i

[9298] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/(?:.*?\.)?adtech\.de\/.*(?:;|\|)link=(.*?)(?:;|$)/i

[9298] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^http.*?/redirect\.php\?.*(?<=[?&])goto=(.*?)(?:$|[&\#])'i

[9298] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^https?:/*(?:[^/]+\.)?emf\d\.com/r\.cfm.*?&r=(.*)'i

[9298] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'/(?:index.php)?\?.*(?<=[?&])URL=(.*?)(?:$|[&\#])'i

[9298] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^http:/*(?:\w+\.)?google(?:\.\w{2,3}){1,2}/url\?.*?(?<=[?&])q=(.*?)(?:$|[&\#])'i[9298] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^http:/*(?:\w+\.)?google(?:\.\w{2,3}){1,2}/search\?.*?(?<=[?&])q=[^&]*?(?<=%20|..[=+\s])site:(.*?)(?:$|%20|[\s+&\#])'i

[9298] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^http:/*(?:\w+\.)?google(?:\.\w{2,3}){1,2}/search\?.*?(?<=[?&])q=[^&]*?(?<=%20|..[=+\s])(?:"|%22)(.*?)(?:$|%22|["\s+&\#])'i

[9298] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^http:/*(?:\w+\.)?google(?:\.\w{2,3}){1,2}/translate\?.*?(?<=[?&])u=(.*?)(?:$|[&\#])'i[9298] info: config: failed to parse, now a plugin, skipping: ok_languages da en no sv

[9298] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags=HASH(0x8deaf90) implements 'finish_parsing_end'

[9298] dbg: replacetags: replacing tags

[9298] dbg: replacetags: done replacing tags

[9298] dbg: bayes: using username: root

[9298] dbg: bayes: database connection established

[9298] dbg: bayes: found bayes db version 3

[9298] dbg: bayes: Using userid: 1

[9298] dbg: bayes: not available for scanning, only 0 spam(s) in bayes DB < 200

[9298] dbg: config: score set 1 chosen.

[9298] dbg: bayes: database connection established

[9298] dbg: bayes: found bayes db version 3

[9298] dbg: bayes: Using userid: 1

[9298] dbg: bayes: not available for scanning, only 0 spam(s) in bayes DB < 200

[9298] dbg: dns: name server: 192.168.1.2, family: 2, ipv6: 0

[9298] dbg: dns: testing resolver nameservers: 192.168.1.2, 192.168.1.1

[9298] dbg: dns: trying (3) akamai.com...

[9298] dbg: dns: looking up NS for 'akamai.com'

[9298] dbg: dns: NS lookup of akamai.com using 192.168.1.2 succeeded => DNS available (set dns_available to override)

[9298] dbg: dns: is DNS available? 1

[9298] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Trusted:

[9298] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Untrusted:

[9298] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Internal:

[9298] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-External:

[9298] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER START ----

[9298] dbg: message: main message type: text/plain

[9298] dbg: message: parsing normal part

[9298] dbg: message: added part, type: text/plain

[9298] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER END ----

[9298] dbg: message: no encoding detected

[9298] dbg: dns: checking RBL sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org., set sblxbl-lastexternal

[9298] dbg: dns: checking RBL sa-accredit.habeas.com., set habeas-firsttrusted

[9298] dbg: dns: checking RBL sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org., set sblxbl

[9298] dbg: dns: checking RBL sa-other.bondedsender.org., set bsp-untrusted

[9298] dbg: dns: checking RBL combined.njabl.org., set njabl-lastexternal

[9298] dbg: dns: checking RBL combined.njabl.org., set njabl

[9298] dbg: dns: checking RBL combined-HIB.dnsiplists.completewhois.com., set whois

[9298] dbg: dns: checking RBL list.dsbl.org., set dsbl-lastexternal

[9298] dbg: dns: checking RBL bl.spamcop.net., set spamcop

[9298] dbg: dns: checking RBL sa-trusted.bondedsender.org., set bsp-firsttrusted

[9298] dbg: dns: checking RBL combined-HIB.dnsiplists.completewhois.com., set whois-lastexternal

[9298] dbg: dns: checking RBL dnsbl.sorbs.net., set sorbs-lastexternal

[9298] dbg: dns: checking RBL dnsbl.sorbs.net., set sorbs

[9298] dbg: dns: checking RBL iadb.isipp.com., set iadb-firsttrusted

[9298] dbg: uri: parsed uri found, baseboard.y838x.com

[9298] dbg: uri: cleaned parsed uri, baseboard.y838x.com

[9298] dbg: uri: cleaned parsed uri, http://baseboard.y838x.com

[9298] dbg: uri: parsed domain, y838x.com

[9298] dbg: uri: parsed uri found, http://baseboard.y838x.com

[9298] dbg: uri: cleaned parsed uri, http://baseboard.y838x.com

[9298] dbg: uri: parsed domain, y838x.com

[9298] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 0

[9298] dbg: rules: running header regexp tests; score so far=0

[9298] dbg: eval: all '*From' addrs:

[9298] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_subject_in_blacklist (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject=HASH(0x8df954c))[9298] dbg: eval: all '*To' addrs:

[9298] dbg: rules: ran eval rule NO_RELAYS ======> got hit

[9298] dbg: rules: ran eval rule __UNUSABLE_MSGID ======> got hit

[9298] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_subject_in_whitelist (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject=HASH(0x8df954c))[9298] dbg: rules: ran eval rule MISSING_HEADERS ======> got hit

[9298] dbg: rules: running body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=0.188

[9298] dbg: rules: ran body rule SARE_OBFUMONEY2 ======> got hit: "MOuNEY"

[9298] dbg: rules: ran body rule FUZZY_CREDIT ======> got hit: "cr edit"

[9298] dbg: rules: ran body rule __NONEMPTY_BODY ======> got hit: "C"

[9298] dbg: uri: running uri tests; score so far=2.744

[9298] dbg: rules: ran uri rule __LOCAL_PP_NONPPURL ======> got hit: "http://baseboard.y838x.com"

[9298] dbg: rules: ran uri rule __SARE_URI_ANY ======> got hit: "b"

[9298] dbg: bayes: database connection established

[9298] dbg: bayes: found bayes db version 3

[9298] dbg: bayes: Using userid: 1

[9298] dbg: bayes: not available for scanning, only 0 spam(s) in bayes DB < 200

[9298] dbg: bayes: not scoring message, returning undef

[9298] dbg: bayes: DB expiry: tokens in DB: 35, Expiry max size: 150000, Oldest atime: 1151329314, Newest atime: 1151329314, Last expire: 0, Current time: 1152389243

[9298] dbg: rules: ran eval rule __SARE_BODY_BLANKS_5_100 ======> got hit

[9298] dbg: rules: ran eval rule __SARE_BODY_BLNK_5_100 ======> got hit

[9298] dbg: rules: running raw-body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=2.744

[9298] dbg: rules: ran rawbody rule __VIRUS_WARNING192B ======> got hit: "-----------------------------------------------------------"[9298] dbg: rules: running full-text regexp tests; score so far=2.744

[9298] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_razor2_range (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2=HASH(0x8b98d84))

[9298] dbg: info: entering helper-app run mode

[9298] dbg: info: leaving helper-app run mode

[9298] dbg: razor2: part=0 engine=4 contested=0 confidence=0

[9298] dbg: razor2: results: spam? 0

[9298] dbg: razor2: results: engine 8, highest cf score: 0

[9298] dbg: razor2: results: engine 4, highest cf score: 0

[9298] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_razor2 (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2=HASH(0x8b98d84))

[9298] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_pyzor (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor=HASH(0x8b8a48c))

[9298] dbg: util: current PATH is: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.6[9298] dbg: pyzor: pyzor is not available: no pyzor executable found

[9298] dbg: pyzor: no pyzor found, disabling Pyzor

[9298] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 500

[9298] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=2.744

[9298] dbg: rules: running header regexp tests; score so far=4.222

[9298] dbg: rules: running body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=4.222

[9298] dbg: uri: running uri tests; score so far=4.222

[9298] dbg: rules: running raw-body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=4.222

[9298] dbg: rules: running full-text regexp tests; score so far=4.222

[9298] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 1000

[9298] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=4.222

[9298] dbg: rules: running header regexp tests; score so far=4.222

[9298] dbg: plugin: registering glue method for check_from_in_auto_whitelist (Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL=HASH(0x8dce23c))[9298] dbg: rules: running body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=4.222

[9298] dbg: uri: running uri tests; score so far=4.222

[9298] dbg: rules: running raw-body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=4.222

[9298] dbg: rules: running full-text regexp tests; score so far=4.222

[9298] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold=HASH(0x8dd67e4) implements 'autolearn_discriminator'

[9298] dbg: learn: auto-learn: currently using scoreset 1

[9298] dbg: learn: auto-learn: message score: 4.222, computed score for autolearn: 4.224

[9298] dbg: learn: auto-learn? ham=0.1, spam=12, body-points=2.556, head-points=0.189, learned-points=0

[9298] dbg: learn: auto-learn? no: inside auto-learn thresholds, not considered ham or spam

[9298] dbg: check: is spam? score=4.222 required=5

[9298] dbg: check: tests=FUZZY_CREDIT,MISSING_HEADERS,MISSING_SUBJECT,NO_RECEIVED,NO_RELAYS,SARE_OBFUMONEY2,TO_CC_NONE

[9298] dbg: check: subtests=__LOCAL_PP_NONPPURL,__NONEMPTY_BODY,__SARE_BODY_BLANKS_5_100,__SARE_BODY_BLNK_5_100,__SARE_META_MURTY3,__SARE_URI_ANY,__UNUSABLE_MSGID,__VIRUS_WARNING192B

X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 3.1.3-gr0 (2006-06-01) on

        ibm.ecomate.com.cn

X-Spam-Level: ****

X-Spam-Status: No, score=4.2 required=5.0 tests=FUZZY_CREDIT,MISSING_HEADERS,

        MISSING_SUBJECT,NO_RECEIVED,NO_RELAYS,SARE_OBFUMONEY2,TO_CC_NONE

        autolearn=no version=3.1.3-gr0

Hey,

Cash Out Now!

Get a Specialist. Someone to take care of you every step of the way through the LOOAN process, from application through approval.

The real world is filled with ups and downs that may have a ufi unancial impact which can affect your ucr edit history. That�s why our loan program accommodates a wide range of ucre udit scores and is custom-tailored to meet your requirements. The end result will be a home with a homeulo an you can afford.

We process all customer payments at our state-of-the-art payment processing center, which ensures timely, accurate processing of payments on the day they are received.

US D $ 290 ,000       uL0 uANS        are avai lable for only $255 / month! WE'RE uPRACT ICALLY uGIVIuNG uAWAY MOuNEY!

-----------------------------------------------------------

COPY the Addreuss below and paste in your WEuB BROuWSER:

baseboard.y838x.com

-----------------------------------------------------------

Valid for 24 Hrs.

7.

Luke is missing jumping today..

I don't miss jumping for three or four weeks..

Luke is missing jumping today..

The librarians don't remember skiing for more than an hour..

Later,

Meghan Peel

Are there any problem in above debug information?

----------

## magic919

What about your maillog.  Is Postfix accepting email from outside?

----------

## concord

yes. It's postfix.

following is the log file for a testing mail from my yahoo account:

ibm ~ # tail -f -n 100 /var/log/messages

----------

## magic919

I don't think so.  Postfix is trying to transfer the mail using SMTP protocol to port 10024.  It says connection refused in the logs.  That's amavisd.

----------

## concord

after /etc/init.d/amavisd start

the log file is:

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: connect from web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com[202.165.102.57]

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_list_match: web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com: no match

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_list_match: 202.165.102.57: no match

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_list_match: web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com: no match

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_list_match: 202.165.102.57: no match

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_hostname: web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com ~? 192.168.1.0/24

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_hostaddr: 202.165.102.57 ~? 192.168.1.0/24

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_hostname: web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com ~? 127.0.0.0/8

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_hostaddr: 202.165.102.57 ~? 127.0.0.0/8

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_list_match: web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com: no match

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_list_match: 202.165.102.57: no match

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: attr_clnt_connect: connected to private/anvil

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: send attr request = connect

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: send attr ident = smtp:202.165.102.57

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: status

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: status

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: 0

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: count

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: count

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: 1

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: rate

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: rate

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: 1

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: (end)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: > web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com[202.165.102.57]: 220 mail.ecomate.com.cn ESMTP Postfix

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: watchdog_pat: 0x80adfc0

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: < web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com[202.165.102.57]: HELO web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: > web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com[202.165.102.57]: 250 mail.ecomate.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: watchdog_pat: 0x80adfc0

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: < web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com[202.165.102.57]: MAIL FROM:<xiaowenwoo@yahoo.com.cn>

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: extract_addr: input: <xiaowenwoo@yahoo.com.cn>

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: smtpd_check_addr: addr=xiaowenwoo@yahoo.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: connect to subsystem private/rewrite

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: send attr request = rewrite

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: send attr rule = local

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: send attr address = xiaowenwoo@yahoo.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: flags

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: 0

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: address

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: address

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: xiaowenwoo@yahoo.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: (end)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: rewrite_clnt: local: xiaowenwoo@yahoo.com.cn -> xiaowenwoo@yahoo.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: send attr request = resolve

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: send attr address = xiaowenwoo@yahoo.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: flags

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: 0

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: transport

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: transport

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: smtp

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: nexthop

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: nexthop

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: yahoo.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: recipient

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: recipient

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: xiaowenwoo@yahoo.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: flags

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: 4096

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: (end)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: resolve_clnt: `xiaowenwoo@yahoo.com.cn' -> transp=`smtp' host=`yahoo.com.cn' rcpt=`xiaowenwoo@yahoo.com.cn' flags= class=default

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: ctable_locate: install entry key xiaowenwoo@yahoo.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: extract_addr: result: xiaowenwoo@yahoo.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: fsspace: .: block size 4096, blocks free 8095802

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: smtpd_check_size: blocks 4096 avail 8095802 min_free 120000000 msg_size_limit 10240000

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: > web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com[202.165.102.57]: 250 Ok

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: watchdog_pat: 0x80adfc0

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: < web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com[202.165.102.57]: RCPT TO:<owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn>Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: extract_addr: input: <owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn>

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: smtpd_check_addr: addr=owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: send attr request = rewrite

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: send attr rule = local

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: send attr address = owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: flags

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: 0

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: address

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: address

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: (end)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: rewrite_clnt: local: owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn -> owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: send attr request = resolve

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: send attr address = owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/trivial-rewrite[10338]: warning: do not list domain mail.ecomate.com.cn in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: flags

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: 0

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: transport

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: transport

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: local

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: nexthop

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: nexthop

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: mail.ecomate.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: recipient

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: recipient

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: flags

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: 256

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: (end)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: resolve_clnt: `owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn' -> transp=`local' host=`mail.ecomate.com.cn' rcpt=`owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn' flags= class=local

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: ctable_locate: install entry key owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: extract_addr: result: owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: send attr request = rewrite

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: send attr rule = local

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: send attr address = postmaster

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: flags

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: 0

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: address

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: address

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: postmaster@mail.ecomate.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: (end)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: rewrite_clnt: local: postmaster -> postmaster@mail.ecomate.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: >>> START Recipient address RESTRICTIONS <<<

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: generic_checks: name=permit_sasl_authenticated

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: generic_checks: name=permit_sasl_authenticated status=0

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: generic_checks: name=permit_mynetworks

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: permit_mynetworks: web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com 202.165.102.57

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_hostname: web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com ~? 192.168.1.0/24

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_hostaddr: 202.165.102.57 ~? 192.168.1.0/24

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_hostname: web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com ~? 127.0.0.0/8

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_hostaddr: 202.165.102.57 ~? 127.0.0.0/8

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_list_match: web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com: no match

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_list_match: 202.165.102.57: no match

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: generic_checks: name=permit_mynetworks status=0

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: generic_checks: name=reject_unauth_destination

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: reject_unauth_destination: owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: permit_auth_destination: owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: ctable_locate: leave existing entry key owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: generic_checks: name=reject_unauth_destination status=0

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: >>> END Recipient address RESTRICTIONS <<<

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: >>> CHECKING RECIPIENT MAPS <<<

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: ctable_locate: leave existing entry key owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn: not found

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: owen: not found

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: @mail.ecomate.com.cn: not found

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: mail_addr_find: owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn -> (not found)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: maps_find: canonical_maps: owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn: not found

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: maps_find: canonical_maps: owen: not found

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: maps_find: canonical_maps: @mail.ecomate.com.cn: not found

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: mail_addr_find: owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn -> (not found)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: dict_mysql_get_active: attempting to connect to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: dict_mysql: successful connection to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: dict_mysql: successful query from host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 0 rows

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn: not found

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: dict_mysql_get_active: found active connection to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: dict_mysql: successful query from host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 0 rows

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: owen: not found

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: dict_mysql_get_active: found active connection to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: dict_mysql: successful query from host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 0 rows

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: @mail.ecomate.com.cn: not found

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: mail_addr_find: owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn -> (not found)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: dict_mysql_get_active: attempting to connect to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: dict_mysql: successful connection to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: dict_mysql: successful query from host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 0 rows

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: dict_mysql_get_active: attempting to connect to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: dict_mysql: successful connection to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: dict_mysql: successful query from host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 1 rows

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: maps_find: local_recipient_maps: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf(0,100): owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn = /home/owen/.maildir/

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: mail_addr_find: owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn -> /home/owen/.maildir/

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: smtpd_check_rewrite: trying: permit_inet_interfaces

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: permit_inet_interfaces: web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com 202.165.102.57

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: before input_transp_cleanup: cleanup flags = enable_header_body_filter enable_automatic_bcc enable_address_mapping

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: after input_transp_cleanup: cleanup flags = enable_header_body_filter enable_automatic_bcc enable_address_mapping

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: connect to subsystem public/cleanup

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: queue_id

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: queue_id

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: 66B23253750

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: (end)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: send attr flags = 50

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: 66B23253750: client=web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com[202.165.102.57]

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: > web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com[202.165.102.57]: 250 Ok

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: watchdog_pat: 0x80adfc0

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: < web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com[202.165.102.57]: DATA

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: > web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com[202.165.102.57]: 354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: status

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/cleanup[10344]: 66B23253750: message-id=<20060708191318.72083.qmail@web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com>

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: status

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: 0

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: reason

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: reason

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: (end)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: (end)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: > web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com[202.165.102.57]: 250 Ok: queued as 66B23253750

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: watchdog_pat: 0x80adfc0

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: < web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com[202.165.102.57]: QUIT

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: > web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com[202.165.102.57]: 221 Bye

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_hostname: web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com ~? 192.168.1.0/24

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_hostaddr: 202.165.102.57 ~? 192.168.1.0/24

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_hostname: web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com ~? 127.0.0.0/8

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_hostaddr: 202.165.102.57 ~? 127.0.0.0/8

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_list_match: web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com: no match

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: match_list_match: 202.165.102.57: no match

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: send attr request = disconnect

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: send attr ident = smtp:202.165.102.57

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: status

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: status

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute value: 0

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: input attribute name: (end)

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: disconnect from web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com[202.165.102.57]

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: master_notify: status 1

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: connection closed

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: watchdog_stop: 0x80adfc0

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/smtpd[10336]: watchdog_start: 0x80adfc0

Jul  9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/qmgr[7492]: 66B23253750: from=<xiaowenwoo@yahoo.com.cn>, size=1337, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Jul  9 11:37:05 ibm postfix/smtpd[10352]: initializing the server-side TLS engine

Jul  9 11:37:05 ibm postfix/smtpd[10352]: warning: cannot get certificate from file /etc/postfix/newcert.pem

Jul  9 11:37:05 ibm postfix/smtpd[10352]: warning: TLS library problem: 10352:error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line:pem_lib.c:642:Expecting: CERTIFICATE:

Jul  9 11:37:05 ibm postfix/smtpd[10352]: warning: TLS library problem: 10352:error:140DC009:SSL routines:SSL_CTX_use_certificate_chain_file:PEM lib:ssl_rsa.c:767:

Jul  9 11:37:05 ibm postfix/smtpd[10352]: cannot load RSA certificate and key data

Jul  9 11:37:05 ibm postfix/smtpd[10352]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Jul  9 11:37:05 ibm postfix/smtpd[10352]: 3558725377E: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]

Jul  9 11:37:05 ibm postfix/cleanup[10344]: 3558725377E: message-id=<20060708191318.72083.qmail@web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com>

Jul  9 11:37:05 ibm postfix/qmgr[7492]: 3558725377E: from=<>, size=1913, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Jul  9 11:37:05 ibm postfix/smtpd[10352]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Jul  9 11:37:05 ibm amavis[10139]: (10139-02) Blocked SPAM, [202.165.102.57] [210.73.9.174] <xiaowenwoo@yahoo.com.cn> -> <owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn>, quarantine: spamtrap@ecomate.com.cn, Message-ID: <20060708191318.72083.qmail@web15603.mail.cnb.yahoo.com>, mail_id: 8HMW45dKVoct, Hits: 9.373, 1836 ms

Jul  9 11:37:05 ibm postfix/smtp[10346]: 66B23253750: to=<owen@mail.ecomate.com.cn>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1], delay=2, status=sent (250 2.7.1 Ok, discarded, UBE, id=10139-02)

Jul  9 11:37:05 ibm postfix/qmgr[7492]: 66B23253750: removed

Jul  9 11:37:05 ibm postfix/smtp[10354]: warning: no MX host for mail.ecomate.com.cn has a valid address record

Jul  9 11:37:05 ibm postfix/smtp[10354]: 3558725377E: to=<spamtrap@ecomate.com.cn>, relay=none, delay=0, status=bounced (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=192.168.1.2.ecomate.com.cn type=A: Host not found)

Jul  9 11:37:05 ibm postfix/qmgr[7492]: 3558725377E: removed

It is looks like lots of problem. Not only spamassassin, but also tls....

Please help me.

Thanks!!!!

----------

## magic919

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jul 9 11:37:03 ibm postfix/trivial-rewrite[10338]: warning: do not list domain mail.ecomate.com.cn in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains 
> 
> Jul 9 11:37:05 ibm postfix/smtpd[10352]: warning: cannot get certificate from file /etc/postfix/newcert.pem
> ...

 

Those are your errors.  Latter error could be a DNS error depending how you want to view it.

Amavisd seems to think it's spam.  It can't forward it due to MX/DNS problem.  It tries to bounce it instead.

I don't do SASL/TLS or any of that Virtual stuff as I think it's too complex for my needs, sorry.

Sort out the errors one by one.  Take off Amavisd until Postfix/SASL/TLS/DNS all sorted.

----------

